# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 13.01 Released [11/1/2018]

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions  Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 25*  *What is New ?* *Added Following Asus Models with the Following Support
( Reset FRP, Format FS , Read / Write Flash )*  *Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie Lite ZB520KL**Asus ZenFone AR ZS571KL*  * Added Coolpad 7105 with the Following Support
( Reset FRP, Format FS , Wipe/Backup/Restore Security)   Added following ZTE Models with Following Support (Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security, Backup Firmware , Write Firmware)- World's First*  *ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Zpad K90u*  *Added Write Flash Support For the Following ZTE Models*  *ZTE A0620**ZTE A1P**ZTE A880**ZTE Avea Intouch 4**ZTE Avid PLUS Z828**ZTE Avid Trio Z833**ZTE Axon_Method_1**ZTE Axon_Method_2**ZTE Axon A1**ZTE Axon A1R**ZTE Axon M Z999**ZTE Axon Max C2016**ZTE Axon mini B2016**ZTE Axon 7**ZTE Axon 7 A2017U**ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017**ZTE Axon 7 Mini**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G_Method_1**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G_Method_2**ZTE Axon 7S A2018**ZTE Axon Elite A1_Method_1**ZTE Axon Elite A1_Method_2**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015_Method_1**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015_Method_2**ZTE Axon Pro A1P_Method_1**ZTE Axon Pro A1P_Method_2**ZTE Blade A310**ZTE Blade A320**ZTE Blade A460**ZTE Blade A470**ZTE Blade A506**ZTE Blade A512**ZTE BLADE A521**ZTE Blade A711**ZTE Blade D T610**ZTE Blade Force N9517**ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U**ZTE Blade S6**ZTE Blade S6 Plus**ZTE Blade S7 T920**ZTE Blade Spark Z971**ZTE Blade Vantage Z839**ZTE Blade V5 V9180**ZTE Blade V770**ZTE Blade V8**ZTE Blade V8 Mini**ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978**ZTE Blade V8C V0840**ZTE Blade X Z965**ZTE Blade X MAX Z983**ZTE Blade X Z93**ZTE BLADE X9**ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982**ZTE ConeXis X1**ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815**ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X2 Z850* *ZTE Grand X3 Z959**ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X4 Z956**ZTE JASPER Z718TL**ZTE Libero 2 602ZT**ZTE Trek 2 K88**ZTE Maven Z812**ZTE Maven 2 Z831**ZTE Maven 3 Z835**ZTE MAX XL N9560**ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt**ZTE Mono MO-01**ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J**ZTE Overture 3 Z851M**ZTE Prestige N9132**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Sonata 3 Z832**ZTE Speed N9130**ZTE Tempo N9131**ZTE Tempo X N9137**ZTE Turkcell T40**ZTE Turkcell T50**ZTE Turkcell T60**ZTE Turkcell T70**ZTE Turkcell T80**ZTE V5S N918St**ZTE Warp N9518**ZTE Warp 7  N9519**ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981**ZTE ZMax  Z970**ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A* *ZTE ZMax 2 Z955L**ZTE Zmax 2 Z958**ZTE Zpad K90u**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 510**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 511**Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD600**Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N**Vodafone Smart V8 VFD 710*  * Added Following ZTE UnBrick Firmware with 300 GB on UAT Support Area  More Firmware Uploading is in Progress  *  *Avea intouch 4**Nubia Z7 Mini NX507J**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 510**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 511**Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD 600**Vodafone Smart V8 VFD 710**ZTE A0620**ZTE AVID PLUS Z828**ZTE AVID TRIO Z833**ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017**ZTE AXON 7s A2018**ZTE AXON M Z999**ZTE AXON PRO A1P**ZTE BLADE A320**ZTE BLADE A512**ZTE BLADE A521**ZTE Blade V8C V0840**ZTE BLADE X Z93**ZTE Blade Z Max Z982**ZTE GRAND X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Maven 3 Z835**ZTE MAX XL N9560**ZTE Mono MO-01**ZTE Turkcell T50**ZTE Turkcell T60**ZTE Turkcell T70**ZTE Turkcell T80**ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981*  * Fixed All Errors and Bugs faced by users in Previous Version.  Other Copy, Paste Team have even started Copying our Complete Models List also الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *WARNING : IMEI     Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this     Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :-
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## alostorh

هل البرنامج كامل

----------

